# Proud of my little man



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Well the baby had his first show on Saturday and surprised us all by having a red card day! Best of breed and best of variety siamese kitten. I was so proud, cannot wait for the critiques to go up!


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

What a fantastic day for him....and no first show nerves!


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

He wanted his mama at first but I walked away and left a friend to keep an eye to see how he was. He soon settled.


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

I remember taking an Oriental Black kitten to her first show and putting her in her pen but she was tearing the pen apart trying to get out to me, wailing and clawing through the bars...I was at the point of withdrawing her and taking her home as she seemed really upset then the lady in the next pen (a really experienced exhibiter) told me I was making it worse standing where she could see me and talking to her and to go to the end of the row and keep watch on her out of sight.

Within literally minutes she settled right down and started watching the world go by, she did really well and judges commented on how easy she was to handle so she must have been relaxed.....I do this all the time now as has shown time and time again if Mum is there its worth creating your best to get out!!!!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lisajjl1 said:


> I remember taking an Oriental Black kitten to her first show and putting her in her pen but she was tearing the pen apart trying to get out to me, wailing and clawing through the bars...I was at the point of withdrawing her and taking her home as she seemed really upset then the lady in the next pen (a really experienced exhibiter) told me I was making it worse standing where she could see me and talking to her and to go to the end of the row and keep watch on her out of sight.
> 
> Within literally minutes she settled right down and started watching the world go by, she did really well and judges commented on how easy she was to handle so she must have been relaxed.....I do this all the time now as has shown time and time again if Mum is there its worth creating your best to get out!!!!


Exactly the same happened to Benny the first time I showed him, and his breeder told me to go away and she would keep an eye. He was fine. I think that if you are anxious the cat / kitten picks up on it.

At his last show (last in all his classes  ) I was stewarding and he was in a pen where it was easy to keep an eye on him, and he looked a lot happier after we finished and I gat him a good big cuddle. We watched him being judged in the afternoon and the steward said he was a nice natured lad. Just as well, he's about 6 kg...


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Well done little Roman!! :thumbup1:

Such a cutie


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Saw your results on Siamese cat breeder  Fantastic day for you :thumbup:
Congratulations to you and the handsome Roman :thumbup:


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Proud mama , treated him to a super new carrier, he rubbed his face on the last one so ordered a semi soft one. I am going to put up pics as it am shock at how good quality it is.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Oh well done!

We have a cat who rubs her nose raw even on a soft carrier so now has to travel in a harness attached to the back seat belt!


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh dear thankfully he's taken to his new soft one.


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Side class report.  think Dr.B likes him!


M. (24) 4mths 2wks. Such an appealing thumping boy of quite excellent development for his extreme youth. Good strong wedge head, large ears of very good set, inclined oriental eyes of good blue shade. Profile straight, depth to his muzzle, level bite. Sturdy body, limbs and tail balancing. Velvety, sleek, thick coat, warm seal points, nicely contrasting creamy fawn body


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Well done 

He's gorgeous :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------

